
Tracked.com Launches Massive Structured Database Of People And Companies - alexandros
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/21/tracked-com-launches-massive-structured-database-of-people-and-companies/
======
swombat
Here's the announcement from Fred Wilson:
<http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/10/trackedcom.html>

------
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=894642>

